
How to Get Your Bot on the Slack App Directory - rachellaw
https://medium.com/@kipsearch/how-to-get-your-bot-on-slack-app-directory-89003b316e7d#.mnmya948q
======
rachellaw
One the reasons why it took so long (2 months to approval) is there isn't a
clear set of rules for success.

When you submit to Play store or Apple store, there's a list of guidelines and
checkbox reasons why you get rejected.

With Slack, it's more like having a conversation about making it better, not
necessary a fixed set of rules.

It probably didn't help that we submitted in mid-December when most people
were already on holiday.

